# It was a good season



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

It was a good season despite numbers being down. Just had to work harder. Never made it to the SE part of the state, just SW of Bismarck. No, not to Mott, Regent or Hettinger. Sixty miles east where there are not near as many birds. Just had to knock on more doors and meet new friends. Made it down there 6 weekends and shot a daily limit every day. Only day did not shoot a limit was a day spent north of the interstate and only picked up two. 
My six year old Red Fox has hit her prime, what a joy to work with a dog who would run herself to death just to hunt. My three year old is really coming on strong. Coming to have a stronger nose than the old one. Loves to hunt just as much. Did not lose a downed bird this year, first time that has happened. All because of persistant dogs. To walk behind those two makes the day worth it. Birds in the bag are a bonus. With weather like we had and good dogs what more can a person want? Going to be a long nine months.


----------

